# Photos of circumcised women?



## Ruthla

I've found photos online of intact and circumcised penises. Is there a similar gallery for women? Via Google I found testimonials of how wonderful circ was, people condemning the practice as barbaric, activism stuff to stop the mutilation of little girls in unhygienic conditions, etc- but I'm still curious about the "end result." What does a circ'ed woman's genitals look like?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

http://www.geocities.com/restoremain...m/fgm_pics.htm Warning Very graphic pictures of about 15 circed woman


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Wow







Those are horrifying.


----------



## ~Kira~

I PM'd you Ruthla - didn't know if I should post the link here or not.

- Kira


----------



## Plummeting

http://www.middle-east-info.org/leag...mgpictures.htm

Edited: This site is about atrocities in the middle east and Africa. It is very disturbing, so consider yourself warned. I can't look at it at all, to be honest.


----------



## darsmama

Link is not working...


----------



## Quirky

One thing to remember, too, is that there is a wider spectrum of FGC methods than there is of MGC -- from Type 1, excision of the prepuce (clitoral hood) and possibly part of the clitoris, all the way to Type 4, Pharonic, which means the complete and total removal of the external genitalia. I don't know if the pictorial sites will have pictures of the less severe types (and I'm not going to go looking).


----------



## Plummeting

Editing because I just followed the link provided by Mcatlvrmomof2 and oh my gosh! That's horrible. I think it covers pretty much all types.


----------



## StrongSingleMama

OMG how horrible...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Yes the pictures had examples of all I think


----------



## Nathan1097

look on wickipedia under circ. There are pix of FGM where they only take the clitoral hood and inner labia. Looks really WRONG! But its comparable to male circ.


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
http://www.geocities.com/restoremain...m/fgm_pics.htm Warning Very graphic pictures of about 15 circed woman









Thanks. You know, I don't have ANY photos on my site's FGM page. I think I'll put a link up!







FGM pix are very difficult to find, for some reason.


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
http://www.geocities.com/restoremain...m/fgm_pics.htm Warning Very graphic pictures of about 15 circed woman









I can see the thumbnails but when I click them it says "temp. unavailable- exceeded transfer limit". Do you have the photos saved anywhere?


----------



## kxsiven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
but I'm still curious about the "end result." What does a circ'ed woman's genitals look like?

It depends from the type of circ done to her. The pictures in above links show the most harmful type of circumcision.

Sometimes only clitoris is removed(or clitoral hood). Sometimes only ritual puncture is done to clitoris to get a drop of blood.


----------



## blsilva

That's so sad.


----------



## DocsNemesis

They have a couple pics on that circumcision information center or whatever the heck its called, website. You know, the one that says circing is common in Japan and is basically a circumfetish site? Yeah...I know one of the pics said "doesnt my girlfriend look so much better after her circ?" Um, EWWW NO!!!!


----------



## Nathan1097

The one on the link named "20" that Melissa (MDCatlover) is the one that was on Wikepedia. That's inner labia and clitoral hood- essentially the equivialent of your typical male circ. Imagine having sex like that?!


----------



## TigerTail

uke

It always never seemed quite 'real' to me, in the sense that mgm was... I mean, not that I didn't believe something so horrific was done, but... it's like seeing video of an actual circ; you can't believe just HOW horrible until you see it.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir




----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir* 
If you desire to work against this in some way, you might want to look into donating time or money to organisations like amnesty international. Many people aren't even aware FGM exists, so even just mentioning it sometime will do a lot of good.

As much as I abhor all forms of FGC, I feel like I can't in good faith support organizations like Amnesty International that preach against FGC but turn a blind eye to MGC on the basis of "respect for parental choice/religion" etc. It is so totally hypocritical for these national/international organizations to turn a blind eye to male genital mutilation while inveighing against female genital mutilation.


----------



## dynamohumm6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
uke

It always never seemed quite 'real' to me, in the sense that mgm was... I mean, not that I didn't believe something so horrific was done, but... it's like seeing video of an actual circ; you can't believe just HOW horrible until you see it.

When I was a kid (11-13, iirc), I was watching some national geographic show on fgm. It gave me nightmares - they were holding this little girl that was maybe 7 or 8 down, each leg held by a person...the way her whole body involunatarily spasmed when they cut into her clitoris sent chills down my spine that I remember to this day. I remember, at that age, thinking that I knew how it felt to put direct pressure on that particular spot







: (ie: PAINFUL!) and doing the math on how that must feel to her...it really cemented itself in my psyche. Maybe explains why I feel so strongly about MGM.

And Quirky, I agree wholeheartedly, I can't support Amnesty International for this very reason.

edit...I know I'm serial posting, but I'm at the Amnesty site right now reading about FGM....some of the quotes:

"Of course I shall have them circumcised exactly as their parents, grandparents and sisters were circumcised. This is our custom."

"Circumcision makes women clean, promotes virginity and chastity and guards young girls from sexual frustration by deadening their sexual appetite."

Many people in FGM-practising societies, especially traditional rural communities, regard FGM as so normal that they cannot imagine a woman who has not undergone mutilation. Others are quoted as saying that only outsiders or foreigners are not genitally mutilated.

Clinical considerations and the majority of studies on women's enjoyment of sex suggest that genital mutilation does impair a women's enjoyment. However, one study found that 90% of the infibulated women interviewed reported experiencing orgasm.2 The mechanisms involved in sexual enjoyment and orgasm are still not fully understood, but it is thought that compensatory processes, some of them psychological, may mitigate some of the effects of removal of the clitoris and other sensitive parts of the genitals.































I mean, seriously? How can you NOT see the correlation between this and MGM?


----------

